# Pernil al Horn done easy.



## Savannahsmoker (Dec 18, 2012)

Start with this. 
Slice through the fat in a cross hatch pattern. 






Insert slices of garlic deep in the meat.   Make the Moja and apply





Wrap tightly and let it marry up in the fridge overnight





Rest at room temp for an hour or two and put in a roasting pan





Tightly foil





Into here for five hours at 350.  2 ½ foiled and 2 ½ foil removed





And you get this.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 18, 2012)

And you make it look so easy.  Wonderful meal you made.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 18, 2012)

Great pictorial!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 18, 2012)

pacanis said:


> Great pictorial!



+1!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 18, 2012)

Looks great  A list of ingredients with amounts would be helpful. Newbies might not be able to identify the herbs, much less put together the marinade.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Dec 18, 2012)

GotGarlic said:


> A list of ingredients with amounts would be helpful.



You got it and I will do that in the recipe section when I have time.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Dec 19, 2012)

Mojo marinade is easy to make and done once it easy to experiment with. 

I usually use the following:
Wet Adobo marinade (MOJO)
20 cloves of fresh garlic peeled
2 packets Sazon Goya
1 tablespoon Goya adobo seasoning
1 tablespoon olive or peanut oil
1 tablespoon fresh ground pepper
2 tablespoons distilled white vinegar
2 cups fresh orange juice
2 cups fresh lime juice
1 bunch of fresh oregano
1 tablespoon dried parsley flakes
1 bunch of fresh thyme

Apply Mojo, wrap tightly and put it in the fridge for 24 hours.

The key isSazon Goya, theGoya adobo seasoning, garlic and citrus.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 19, 2012)

And the cut of meat is?  I'd guess it could be done in the oven?  Looks and sounds just scrumptious and thank you!


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Dec 19, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> And the cut of meat is?  I'd guess it could be done in the oven?  Looks and sounds just scrumptious and thank you!


Fresh ham is preferred, shoulder picnic or boston butt.  You just have to reduce the roasting time per size of meat

Of course in the oven but you will not have the wood flavoring a pit provides.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 19, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:


> Fresh ham is preferred, shoulder picnic or boston butt.  You just have to reduce the roasting time per size of meat
> 
> Of course in the oven but you will not have the wood flavoring a pit provides.



I'm so jealous of your pit...how about a dinner invite?


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Dec 19, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> I'm so jealous of your pit...how about a dinner invite?


Of course, how about next New Years Eve for Prime Rib.


----------

